# Today on RO - Wednesday



## Becca (May 27, 2009)

[align=center]_





_[/align][align=center]_:rainbow:
Wednesday, 27 May 2009
Welcome to todays news! I hope you like it!
________________:thumbup_______________





_[/align][align=center]_inkelepht:
Today is POLLYâS BIRTHDAY!!
Have a great day!!!!!!
Wooo!
arty:
If your celebrating a special occasion anytime soon make sure to put it in the  Calendar_[/align][align=center]_:bouquet:






Prisca is having trouble accessing certain  thread Is there a problem with her account or is it her internet?_[/align][align=center]_:? 




_[/align][align=center]_:hello
We have many new members joining the forum recently! Go and welcome: LuvMyRabbits, Unlimitedears, CKGS, Terrellflyer and Rabbitfan4lyfe!

Welcome to the forum guys :hearts:

If you are a new member remember to introduce yourself!_[/align][align=center]_:welcome1





:brownbunny
 HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOULA AND LOU  :hearts:

Michaelaâs Ruby is getting  spayed! Wish her luck and a speedy recovery!

Kirbyultra has started to bond  Kirby and Toby!

 Nicky is back!!_[/align][align=center]_:brownbunny





_[/align][align=center]_:cry4:
Rest In Peace:
 Buffy 
 Flash
And  Chyna 
Gone but never forgotten - Binky Free 
_[/align][align=center]_:rip:
_[/align][align=center]_





One of Alyâs babies might have an  eye infection!_[/align][align=center]_:bunnynurse:






 Rabbit attack!
_[/align][align=center]_:duel
Sweetsassy has a question about  2 new bunnies! Can you help?_[/align][align=center]_:happybunny::happybunny: 




_[/align][align=center]_:devil
TexasMari needs help with a  stubbon doe!
_[/align][align=center]_:bunnydance::bunnydance:_[/align][align=center]_  Baby mini rexes!
<33






 Frederick, MD AC_[/align][align=center]_:bunny24






These blogs have been updated!
 The adventures of Fluffy and Monsters
 Alicia and the Zoo Crew 
 The World of Jazz NEW BLOG!
_[/align][align=center]_:highfive:
Remember to update your blogs guys! We love reading them!






 Britains got talent 
_[/align][align=center]_:great:





For my news I have a new game! Thought of by Ali! (JadeIcing) Woo Thanks Ali!
So here is the first every BUNNY STAR interview!
_[/align][align=center]_*What's your name?*
Lady Lucy

*What's your age or your 'estimated' age?*
I'm turning one year old in August~

What breed are you?
I'm a purebred Dutch!

*Who's your slave?*
His name is Dave he's my best friend, he's kinda cute but he's no rabbit!

*What's your favourite thing to do?*
Sitting and listening to music with my slave.

*What's your favourite food?*
Oh there's mint and clover and carrots and weetbix and beans and it's all sooooo yummy!

*What do you disapprove of?*
When my owner leaves me inside all day and when he messes up my cage. Oh! And I forgot! When he follows me around with a camera!

*A bit about you?*
Well, as you already know my name is Lucy, my owner spent a long time teaching me how to talk properly, I've been with him all my life, I live by the seashore and if I sit up when the winds blowing from the east I can smell the salt! I'm very friendly and i love to lick people all the time!

*A picture of yourself...*_[/align][align=center]_



_[/align][align=center]_
Thank you for readingâ¦ Have a nice day!
_
[/align]


----------



## Saudade (May 27, 2009)

Upon discovering she was a star Lucy now demands her own trailer and some of that mint she's heard about under people's pillows.!

Oh the perils of stardom.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 27, 2009)

Happy Anniversary to Hubby and Me!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 27, 2009)

LOL! @ Dave!

Congrats and Happies to all!


----------



## Becca (May 27, 2009)

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY MINDA *

:biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (May 27, 2009)

Lol, I do bunny star too


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (May 27, 2009)

thanks for putting me in there becca


----------



## Numbat (May 27, 2009)

Happy Anniversary Minda 

Lucy certainly is a star!!

Thanks Becca for putting my blog in there  Great job with the news!


----------



## polly (May 27, 2009)

Happy anniversary Minda


----------



## DeniseJP (May 27, 2009)

Happy anniversary Minda and a great celebration of "Lucy!"

Denise


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 27, 2009)

[align=center]









[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 27, 2009)

Thanx Becca for mentioning my Bog. I added a photo and a Video of Monsters for everyone to see.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning my two girls, opps my boy and girl 
Happy anniversary Minda!
x


----------

